# Cox Cable Commercial



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

Has anyone else seen the Cox Cable commercial where the guy has to keep climbing on his roof to adjust his DBS dish, then does a karate kick and gets cable so he can "just watch tv and relax"?

I was at my local Cox Cable place Friday and saw it. I laughed so hard I thought they were going to throw me out.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

That one is almost as good as where the family has to cut down thier trees so the dish will work, and decide to go back to cable. :lol: But my favorite Cox commercial is where the kids in a neighborhood ignore the Ice Cream Man, but run down the street chasing the Cox Internet Man. How's broadband on your dish?


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

Bogy said:


> How's broadband on your dish?


Works as good as the broadband offered to me by Cox and SBC. In other words, non-existant.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I saw a Cox commericals (funny since I'm in a Comcast region) where Joe Consumer was sitting there trying to watch a baseball game and the picture kept going in and out. Losing signal, coming back, repeat. 

Well the guy goes outside and the neighbor's kid is on a trampoline. Implying that when the kid goes up you lose satellite. It was followed up by the moron family who chopped up their tree until it had no brances and then went to Cable.

FYI: Later that day I went to visit the Mother In Law. Storm came by and knocked out the Cable service. It never returned while I was still there.


----------



## navy8ball (Mar 23, 2002)

their is one going on where a guy does a self install and nails a dish to a couple of boards and sets it on his patio.they show him watching tv and in the background through the patio door you can see the dish blowing away.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

How about the new one where they say the only way to get Omhas UPN station is on Cox Cable (Cox Cable owns the exclusive to all UPN here).

They say it is not avlaible on sat.


Sounds like a monopoly almost.


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

The latest ccmmercials here are on radio. About a couple looking for a new house and tell the real estate agent they have satellite dish so they can't live near any mountains, hills, trees, no rain, wind and especially kids flying kites. The announcer says "Cox Cable dependable..."

I wonder if my local Cox is getting nervous because Dish will offer my locals in the next month?


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Well comcast has those Done with the Dish Ads And they are so Funny




Its funny how When greater media onwed our system they did not care about DBS Dishes 
but as soon as comcast Came that all changed


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

razorbackfan said:


> Works as good as the broadband offered to me by Cox and SBC. In other words, non-existant.


Better move to Omaha, where Cox has broadband *and* UPN. 
BTW, I have never lost the signal due to a storm with Cox. For a short time when someone ran down a telephone pole, but never from a storm. Used to lose my DBS signal every time a hard storm came by.


----------



## kornkid81 (Jun 11, 2002)

The funniest commercial i seen was here in los angeles for 1-800-800-cable.

It starts of with a guy wearing an all silver suit with a dish on his head. The family at the door is shocked by how BIG the size of the dish is. The guy ask the satellite man if he can watch the "BIG GAME TONIGHT" in which the satellite man replies "sorry local channels cost extra" Then it goes on to the bedroom where the family is complaing about having a reciever in every room. (which is funny, because here in los angeles, with comcast you have to have a cable box in every room to view any kind of signal.) The commercial then ends with the son saying "i want cable back daddy" in which the dish replies about the big. long lentghy contract your dad has to endure. The commercial ends by saying "dont let satellite into your home. upgrade to cable"


upgrade to cable?
is cable really a step up?


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

Bogy said:


> Better move to Omaha, where Cox has broadband *and* UPN.
> BTW, I have never lost the signal due to a storm with Cox. For a short time when someone ran down a telephone pole, but never from a storm. Used to lose my DBS signal every time a hard storm came by.


OMAHA??? Um, that's ok.

Funny, everytime someone sneezes here cable goes out. I've never lost my E* signal (well once when there was 8" of snow on the dish).


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

razorbackfan said:


> OMAHA??? Um, that's ok.
> 
> Funny, everytime someone sneezes here cable goes out. I've never lost my E* signal (well once when there was 8" of snow on the dish).


See, every time you get 8" of snow you lose your signal. :lol: In St. Louis I always had about a 5 minute storm warning. That's about how long before the storm would get there after we lost the satellite signal.

Hey, I know Omaha would be a big step up from Arkansas, but sure after a while you would forget the razorbacks and become a Husker. :lol:


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

kornkid81 said:


> The funniest commercial i seen was here in los angeles for 1-800-800-cable.
> 
> It starts of with a guy wearing an all silver suit with a dish on his head. The family at the door is shocked by how BIG the size of the dish is. The guy ask the satellite man if he can watch the "BIG GAME TONIGHT" in which the satellite man replies "sorry local channels cost extra" Then it goes on to the bedroom where the family is complaing about having a reciever in every room. (which is funny, because here in los angeles, with comcast you have to have a cable box in every room to view any kind of signal.) The commercial then ends with the son saying "i want cable back daddy" in which the dish replies about the big. long lentghy contract your dad has to endure. The commercial ends by saying "dont let satellite into your home. upgrade to cable"
> 
> ...


That is just brutal stuff. AT&T and now Comcast show ads like that as well often conveniantly using selective recall with regards to their "advantages" being so far above and beyond what the competition has. My landlord asked me not long ago if my signal went out every time it rained and snows here falling for some of the cable hype hook line and sinker. It's remniscent of the smear campaigns you see at election time when politicians do their very best to paint their competitors as criminals not fit to share the same streets as yourself. It is laughable watching these ads.


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

Bogy said:


> ... after a while you would forget the razorbacks and become a Husker. :lol:


NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

